# Defrosted Curry



## ChocFingers (Oct 14, 2020)

Hi All!

Will a defrosted curry last 3 days in the fridge after you take it out the freezer? I took it out Monday night, so it would've been defrosted for last night but wanted heat and eat it tonight?

Thanks!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 14, 2020)

Sure, it will be fine.


----------



## ChocFingers (Oct 14, 2020)

Yeah it was. Thanks!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 14, 2020)

You're welcome [emoji2]


----------

